#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: باز شدن صفحات ویندوز در پنجرهای جداگونه

## hadiddd

سلام خدمت دوستان.چند مدته تو سیستمم وقتی میرم توی فایلا میخوام یه صفحه باز کنم تو پنجره جدید اجرا میشن پوشه ها.از توی کنترل پنلم رفتم تنظیماتش درسته ولی بازم تو پنجره ی جدید باز میشه انتی ویروس هم کسپراسکی2020هست اینترنت سیکوریتی هست.اپدیتم هست.سیستمم چندین بار اسکن کردم ویروسی پیدا نکرد.فلشی هم به سیستم نزدم.راهی هست که بدون تعویض ویندوز بشه درستش کرد؟

----------

*amirmorady*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*سلام، اگه سیستم ویروسی نیست اینکارو انجام بدین بعدش Apply کنین:*

----------

*amirmorady*,*hadiddd*

----------


## hadiddd

> *سلام، اگه سیستم ویروسی نیست اینکارو انجام بدین بعدش Apply کنین:*


سلام ممنون دوست من.اینکارو قبلا انجام دادم ولی فرقی نکرده

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## bootable

اگه بر اساس تنظیمات ویندوز به نتیحه نرسیدید یعنی بخشی از ویندوز شما آسیب دیده

پیشنهاد من اینه که *Command Prompt* یا *CMD* رو با دسترسی administrator اجرا کنید:


منوی استارت رو باز کنید در باکس جستجو (Search Box) تایپ کنید cmd روی آیکونی که پیدا شده کلیک راست کنید و از منو گزینه Run as administrator رو انتخاب کنید 

بعد از باز شدن کامند، فرمان های زیر رو بنویسید و اجرا کنید:


```
regsvr32 "%SystemRoot%\System32\actxprxy.dll"
```



```
regsvr32 "%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll"
```

حالا یه بار سیستم رو ری استارت (Restart) کنید

باید مشکلتون حل شده باشه

----------

*amirmorady*,*hadiddd*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

